# New greeter at Walmart



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

(I know this should go into the humor part of the forum, but after some deliberation, I thought since things are so 'heavy' lately in our military, some humor would be nice...please accept my apologies if I made a wrong decision)



A new retiree greeter at Wal-Mart, just couldn't seem to get to work on time. Every day he was 5, 10, 15 minutes late. But he was a good worker, really tidy, clean shaven, sharp minded and a real credit to the company and obviously demonstrating their 'Older Person Friendly' policies. 

One day the boss called him into the office for a talk. "Charley, I have to tell you, I like your work ethic, you do a bang up job, but your being late so often is quite bothersome." 

'Yes, I know boss, and I am working on it." 

''Well good, you are a team player.. That's what I like to hear. It's odd though, your coming in late.. I know you're retired from the Armed Forces. What did they say if you came in late there?" 

''They said, 'Good morning, General. Coffee this morning, sir?'


----------

